# Abu Dhabi!!!! move or Commute



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I am looking at possibly starting a new job in Abu Dhabi soon which will be located on Salam st near the cornish.

The problem is that I had hoped to commute but with so much road works down there, that may not be an option, I currently live in International City, but was planning to move to Discovery Gardens...

Does anybody here commute from Dubai to Abu Dhabi? What is it really like?

can anybody suggest some websites to look for rentals in Abu Dhabi?, something like Dubizzle would be great....

is it realistic to hope for monthly rentals down there


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

mayotom said:


> I am looking at possibly starting a new job in Abu Dhabi soon which will be located on Salam st near the cornish.
> 
> The problem is that I had hoped to commute but with so much road works down there, that may not be an option, I currently live in International City, but was planning to move to Discovery Gardens...
> 
> ...


Hi 
I am moving to a job in AD soon from the UK but decided to live in Dubai and commute. I asked a number of people who do the journey already on daily basis and their views is that the advantages outweigh the hassle of the commute. This is apparently true particularly if you have family as Dubai is much better in terms of activities and facilities (not to mention the cheaper rent of course)


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

One of the engineers who works for me is on site at a client in AD and I offered him the chance to relocate there from DXB - his comment was 'no way' its dead there !

Hope that helps 

PS his commute takes about 1 hr.20mins


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Slotty said:


> One of the engineers who works for me is on site at a client in AD and I offered him the chance to relocate there from DXB - his comment was 'no way' its dead there !
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> PS his commute takes about 1 hr.20mins


Thanks guys,, from my previous trips to AD I have found that I can get to say Raha beach area quiet quickly less than an hour but from there its unpredictable.. the journey to the centre can be another hour,, thats the part that has me asking the question, as I would prefer to live in Dubai, but there just aren't any jobs

thanks again guys


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

just on my way back from AUH right now (in the car right now HAH) and depending on what times you decide to commute it'll be a breeze. If you can say get to office in AUH at 7am and leave at say 3-4pm to Dubai it'll be okay.

If you are on the outskirts of both cities, then its a breeze... I think Sharjah Dubai commute is much worse than the Dubai-Abu Dhabi commute... even though the difference is 15km vs. 125+km heh


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I commute every day and it is not bad at all. The advantage I have is that I live at the edge of Dubai (Marina) and I work at the end of Abu-dhabi on Al-salam street. In the morning it takes 1 hr 20 min thanks to the construction on Al-Salam street and in the evening it takes exactly 1 hour. Its a pretty straight forward drive. 

I had to go to HSBC in abu-dhabi which is in the heart of AUH and the traffic was ridiculous (about 2.30pm). It took me almost 45 min from HSBC to al-salam street. Besides parking spaces are really limited in Abu-dhabi. even rents are higher than Dubai. 

So if you work in the AUh city try to stay in AUH but if you work on Al-salm street dubai is doable.

P.S- you need to dodge all the radars on the way, which is a pain in itself.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> I had to go to HSBC in abu-dhabi which is in the heart of AUH and the traffic was ridiculous (about 2.30pm). It took me almost 45 min from HSBC to al-salam street. Besides parking spaces are really limited in Abu-dhabi. even rents are higher than Dubai.
> 
> So if you work in the AUh city try to stay in AUH but if you work on Al-salm street dubai is doable.


The office will be just off al Salam st on Electra, so not far from the cornish, actually just down the street from the ADCB HQ.



qwert97 said:


> P.S- you need to dodge all the radars on the way, which is a pain in itself.


Thats a hell of a lot of Radars, especially from the Marina to Gantoot



mazdaRX8 said:


> If you are on the outskirts of both cities, then its a breeze... I think Sharjah Dubai commute is much worse than the Dubai-Abu Dhabi commute... even though the difference is 15km vs. 125+km heh


Like your car, what that cost over here, what engine?


----------



## Godders8 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Commute share*



qwert97 said:


> I commute every day and it is not bad at all. The advantage I have is that I live at the edge of Dubai (Marina) and I work at the end of Abu-dhabi on Al-salam street. In the morning it takes 1 hr 20 min thanks to the construction on Al-Salam street and in the evening it takes exactly 1 hour. Its a pretty straight forward drive.
> 
> I had to go to HSBC in abu-dhabi which is in the heart of AUH and the traffic was ridiculous (about 2.30pm). It took me almost 45 min from HSBC to al-salam street. Besides parking spaces are really limited in Abu-dhabi. even rents are higher than Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hi there qwert97,

I am currently living and working in Abu Dhabi however my girlfriend is coming to visit and staying in Dubai for 10 days as from the 9th April. I am therefore looking to commute back and forth everyday (except w/e of course) for that period but have not yet been allocated a car by my company. I was therefore wondering whether you would kindly agree to let me share the journey with you. I am ready to pay for all the petrol and more if necessary. 
I work on the intersection of Al Salam and Electra street in Abu Dhabi and would be living in Marina (Dubai) for those 10 days.
Please contact me if you are interested. My number is 050 3189 351
Thanking you in advance

Charlie Godfrey


----------

